# Rugs/Carpets



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

Does anybody know where is the best place to buy rugs/carpets in the Paphos area?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There used to be a very good carpet shop but it closed down last year.
I think Suntower and the Home centre behind Debenhams have rugs. Also the new home market in Anavargos may have them, it has just about everything else.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I just googled and found this

The Rug Centre - Discount Carpets Curtains Blinds & Beds in Paphos Cyprus


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> I just googled and found this
> 
> The Rug Centre - Discount Carpets Curtains Blinds & Beds in Paphos Cyprus


This is run by an ex-pat and is a great little shop. When we first came here in 2004 he fitted out our 3 bed place completely with lovely curtains and blinds. At a very good fixed price.


----------

